# Ameraucana Thread



## LittleWings

Hi folks. I thought I would start a thread where we can share pics and discuss pure bred Ameraucanas. 
I am just getting started with Lavenders and am hoping to learn from some more experienced breeders. I have Blacks, Blacks Split to Lavender and Lavender. 

Looking forward to everyones input.


----------



## 7chicks

They're gorgeous! My Josie is a pure breed that was given to me last late September. She doesn't have quite the fluff under the chin that I see others have though. Do love her chitter. She's a sweet girl. Very hard to get a picture of her! Camera shy.


----------



## LittleWings

Thanks!. What color is Josie? I think the AMs are the hardest to get a good pic of. Them and chicks, I can't seem to get the cute chick pics that everyone else takes either.


----------



## MaransGuy

I like the BBS Ameraucanas. I don't have any at this time, but I plan on getting some when I move someplace cooler. It gets well over the 100's mark here in the summer. I love their fluffy beards, lol. They're so cute.


----------



## LittleWings

I have AMs and Marans and they do pretty well here in Houston heat. My coops and runs are shaded though so that helps. 

I have a roo that I am not sure if he is a split or a pure Black. I have only hatched one egg from his girls and it was a Black split. Hopefully he is a split so I can get some Lavs from him and his 2 Lav hens. If he is a pure Black then I might get some Blues and and do the BBS thing.


----------



## MaransGuy

I just don't want it to be hard on them.  The happier the hen the better.


----------



## MamaHen

I have two. I hope they are Ameraucanas because that's what the store said they were. We love them no matter what, very sweet but yes chatty. My most chatty bird and their feathery faces are so funny!

















When did yours start laying?


----------



## MaransGuy

Awww, cute.


----------



## LittleWings

MamaHen said:


> I have two. I hope they are Ameraucanas because that's what the store said they were. We love them no matter what, very sweet but yes chatty. My most chatty bird and their feathery faces are so funny!
> 
> View attachment 11865
> 
> 
> View attachment 11866
> 
> 
> When did yours start laying?


She is gorgeous. I have 3 that look a lot like her. She _is_ an EE. My EEs were sold to me as Ameraucanas from private breeders and the feed store. I didn't know the difference for months. I like them just as well and they lay as blue of an egg as my pure Ameraucanas do. They are different breeds but have several things in common. 
I don't know why the hatcheries don't change it to EE. I guess Ameraucana sounds better. I know they know the difference.

I think EEs and AMs start laying a little later than many breeds. One of my EEs didn't lay til 23 weeks.


----------



## kjohnstone

Love your lavender roo. Here are my 2 pullets, Trouble and Hawkeye.They started laying at 5 months. I don't think Trouble even tries to keep her muffs and beard clean anymore.


----------



## back2simplelife

I am only just getting started in the chicken world and have one lone Wheaten Ameraucana.. she's quite dirty between watermelon and FF I give up!


----------



## kjohnstone

MaransGuy said:


> I like the BBS Ameraucanas. I don't have any at this time, but I plan on getting some when I move someplace cooler. It gets well over the 100's mark here in the summer. I love their fluffy beards, lol. They're so cute.


I don't know what BBS stands for...my closest guess is a black/blue split. What does it really stand for?


----------



## kjohnstone

Oh, your wheaten is pretty!


----------



## MaransGuy

It stands for Blue/Black/Splash.  I was saying that my favorite color variety of the Ameraucanas is Blue/BlackSplash.


----------



## back2simplelife

kjohnstone said:


> Oh, your wheaten is pretty!


Thank you! She is totally a ham.. lol She was the top hen in her breeding pen and def had a struggle when we first got her.. once she found her place she became a doll! 
She DOES however.. need a few lady friends and a boy friend at some point.. hint hint LW


----------



## kjohnstone

LittleWings said:


> She is gorgeous. I have 3 that look a lot like her. She _is_ an EE. My EEs were sold to me as Ameraucanas from private breeders and the feed store. I didn't know the difference for months. I like them just as well and they lay as blue of an egg as my pure Ameraucanas do. They are different breeds but have several things in common.
> I don't know why the hatcheries don't change it to EE. I guess Ameraucana sounds better. I know they know the difference.


Ameraucana is an established breed, recognized by the APA. Standards of perfection have been established. That allows them to compete in shows. It takes a lot of work and documentation to get that far. EE's are essentially outbred from Ameraucanas, but have not been standardized as to breed qualities. Since the Ameraucanas are already established, EEs would have to establish a physical standardization that is different from the Ameraucana, and they would have to breed true to the new standards. Too much work for something so close to something that we already have.


----------



## 7chicks

Blue ribbon winner at our state fair - Ameraucana. Looks like my Josie that ran every time I pointed the camera at her today.


----------



## LittleWings

7chicks said:


> Blue ribbon winner at our state fair - Ameraucana. Looks like my Josie that ran every time I pointed the camera at her today.


That looks like an EE to me. It has green legs and is not a recognized color. Ameraucanas have slate legs & there are 8 colors recognized by the APA, *Black, Blue, Blue Wheaten, Brown Red, Buff, Silver, Wheaten and White*. That is not a Brown Red.

This is a link to the Ameraucana Breeders Club picture page.
http://www.ameraucana.org/scrapbook.html

This is a good read on the differences in Ameraucanas and EEs.
http://www.backyardpoultrymag.com/2-3/john_w_blehm/

This is one of my EEs.


----------



## back2simplelife

It's so hard to find real Ameraucanas! (at least here!!) We have two EE 12 weekers that were sold to us as Amers as well! This article really helped me (as well as the two LW posted!) http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2011/09/ameraucana-easter-egger-or-araucana.html


----------



## back2simplelife

I bumped up the Easter Egger thread for any one who cares to look the link can be found here
http://www.chickenforum.com/f31/show-me-your-easter-eggers-4878/index7.html


----------



## LittleWings

Lavenders are not one of the accepted colors by the APA yet, but they are close, so technically they are EEs. Lavenders are being shown at poultry shows now though. I consider them Ameraucanas. I'm sure some will argue though.


----------



## back2simplelife

On that subject.. can you explain HOW lavender came about?


----------



## back2simplelife

Guess that question was a lil brood.. sorry.. what I meant was.. was in made within the breed or was it another breed that added the color in somewhere down the line?


----------



## LittleWings

As far as I know they were started by Harry Shaffer, John Blehm and some others. Pretty sure the Lavender color came from Lav Orpingtons. Paul Smith has been working with them for a long time also. I really don't know who was first. I'm sure there were a lot more people in on it. 

Lavenders are still being established. Two Lavenders will breed true but it is best to breed back to Blacks for the best body type and feathering. My breeding pens right now are a Lavender roo over Black splits in one pen and a Black split roo over Lavender hens in another. Next spring I plan on having a Lav/Lav pen and a Split/Split pen also.

This is my Black Split roo


----------



## back2simplelife

Thank you for explaining! Now I just need that smiley with it's tongue hanging out.. and hearts around it! hahaa I have read that you need to breed it back to black reason I was so confused as to how the color came about!


----------



## LittleWings

This is how you breed back to Blacks.


----------



## back2simplelife

AWESOME!! which one is a roo and which one hen or does it matter? The drooling smiley one ;-) You have got to have a TON of pens (and time) for sure! But totally understanding now! Thank you!


----------



## 2rain

This is mine she's a little camera shy lol she has more puff in her cheeks now


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> Guess that question was a lil brood.. sorry.. what I meant was.. was in made within the breed or was it another breed that added the color in somewhere down the line?


OK I went back and re-read a PM from Harry Shaffer to me from last year.

Harry started his with "EEs that had Lav Orpington in their background and bred from those".

John Blehm started his line with "an OE Game Bantam and another Bantam".

Jean Ribbeck has done a lot of work and has some very nice birds also.

My Lav roo is pure Harry Shaffer and my Black Split roo is Smith/Blehm.
My hens are a mix of Shaffer, Smith, Blehm and Ribbeck. 
I am blending what I have now into my own line. 
Really really looking forward to Spring.


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> AWESOME!! which one is a roo and which one hen or does it matter? The drooling smiley one ;-) You have got to have a TON of pens (and time) for sure! But totally understanding now! Thank you!


It doesn't matter which is the roo or hen.


----------



## GratefulGirl

I have 1 EE which was sold to me by Ideal as Americauna. I learned the difference on this forum. I would like to own a couple of true Americauna pullets. The lavenders & blacks are gorgeous!


----------



## LittleWings

GratefulGirl said:


> I have 1 EE which was sold to me by Ideal as Americauna. I learned the difference on this forum. I would like to own a couple of true Americauna pullets. The lavenders & blacks are gorgeous!


I have an EE I got from Ideal as an Ameraucana too. I talked to the guy at the feed store and he knows the difference in AMs and EEs but sells them as AMs because thats what Ideal sells them to him as.

I fell in love with the Lavenders the first time I saw them. Had to have them!

I have a Black Split pullet that is about 8 weeks old if you are interested. You are not too far away.


----------



## LittleWings

2rain said:


> This is mine she's a little camera shy lol she has more puff in her cheeks now


She is a very pretty EE. All of mine are shy too.


----------



## MaransGuy

GratefulGirl said:


> I have 1 EE which was sold to me by Ideal as Americauna. I learned the difference on this forum. I would like to own a couple of true Americauna pullets. The lavenders & blacks are gorgeous!


I like the Lavender also. I plan on getting some BBS Ameraucanas to raise.  They're my favorite out of all the color varieties.


----------



## back2simplelife

I love the lavender and the bbs' too!!! however, my wheaten is really growing on me.. lol.. not that I could have more of her color.. but I def gotta get more Amers! Counting days now until our incubator starts being built!


----------



## kjohnstone

According to My Pet Chickens, the Wheaten lays "the most vibrant blue of all" Ameraucana eggs.


----------



## MaransGuy

I love their beards and their blue eggs!


----------



## back2simplelife

kjohnstone said:


> According to My Pet Chickens, the Wheaten lays "the most vibrant blue of all" Ameraucana eggs.


I sure hope it's blue! Fingers are crossed she settles soon! Although the breeder did say she did just have a cycle of broody although they didn't give her any eggs to hatch.


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> I love the lavender and the bbs' too!!! however, my wheaten is really growing on me.. lol.. not that I could have more of her color.. but I def gotta get more Amers! Counting days now until our incubator starts being built!


Why cant you get more?


----------



## back2simplelife

LittleWings said:


> Why cant you get more?


oops.. not can't.. wouldn't.. my heart loves all shades of 'blues'! lol.. rabbits, horses, dogs, cats, you get the point.. so of course I have to have blue chickens too! Now IF I fell into another deal like the one I did with her, I would welcome it no matter the color!


----------



## back2simplelife

Right now I am debating on a 5 month old lavender amer roo.. My babies are only 12 weeks so I would say they are too young to 'hang' right now.. Now, after holding him for 30 days.. they would be 16 weeks.. would they be ok with a 6 month old or is that still too much of a gap? I just dunno! I couldn't just keep him penned until the babies are old enough.. but don't want a non stop roo fight either! I only have 9 hens with my blue copper marans on them.. UGH! I REALLY need to get that divider up in the run and start making breeding pens!


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> oops.. not can't.. wouldn't.. my heart loves all shades of 'blues'! lol.. rabbits, horses, dogs, cats, you get the point.. so of course I have to have blue chickens too! Now IF I fell into another deal like the one I did with her, I would welcome it no matter the color!


I like blue also. I have shipped Lavender Orpington eggs hatching right now. DW wants to raise them. I have a gorgeous Blue OE that is my favorite chicken. I have 1 Blue Copper Marans and the Lav Ams.

"Love Ya Blue" who remembers that?


----------



## GratefulGirl

I remember! Fun days until that one disaster game - soooo embarrassing!


----------



## back2simplelife

Queenie has given me two eggs now!! She had just came off a broody cycle when I bought her.. SO beautiful!! Tiny, baby blues!! Hopefully they will get bigger? She is a yr! Was too cute.. she then came and got me to show me


----------



## MaransGuy

Beautiful!


----------



## jennifer

My blue/Wheaton lays those nice blue eggs! So pretty!


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> Queenie has given me two eggs now!! She had just came off a broody cycle when I bought her.. SO beautiful!! Tiny, baby blues!! Hopefully they will get bigger? She is a yr! Was too cute.. she then came and got me to show me


Very nice! That looks like a nice egg. You must have small hands. 



jennifer said:


> My blue/Wheaton lays those nice blue eggs! So pretty!


Thats a beautiful dish of eggs. Great colors.


----------



## LittleWings

This is a nest that usually has 2 hens in it. One got down to eat today. I didn't realize how many they had in there. There are at least 10 under that hen. 
The flash washed out the blue.


----------



## back2simplelife

humm.. no! lol.. narrow but long fingers.. lol.. both have been tiny, like a pullet egg.. Like maybe 2 inches long! Here is a pic of top view with 2 marans eggs


----------



## back2simplelife

LittleWings said:


> This is a nest that usually has 2 hens in it. One got down to eat today. I didn't realize how many they had in there. There are at least 10 under the that hen.
> The flash washed out the blue.


OH I am drooling!!!!


----------



## LittleWings

My purebred Ameraucanas lay smaller eggs than my EEs with one exception. I have a pure Black, Blehm hen that lays an extra large sky blue egg.


----------



## back2simplelife

So maybe this is normal size? *crossing fingers* 'they' say not to incubate pullets, right? She is really a good size hen! About 3 times the size of the marans (our rescue gal) that laid the other two!


----------



## LittleWings

From what I have seen it is. 

I would hatch a pullet egg if I wanted the chick.


----------



## back2simplelife

awesome!!! Glad I asked!! As always, Thanks LW!!


----------



## MaransGuy

jennifer said:


> My blue/Wheaton lays those nice blue eggs! So pretty!
> 
> View attachment 12380


Beautiful variety of colorful eggs!


----------



## jennifer

Thanks! This is a fun thread. I can't believe all those eggs littlewings!


----------



## jennifer

Little wings.. What kinds of hens do you have?


----------



## LittleWings

I have Lavender, Black Split and pure Black Ameraucana that laid the eggs in my avatar. I also have some EE, OE, Marans, AG and some mutts lol. I have 4 Lavender Orpington chicks that I plan on keeping if they turn out nice and some Lav AM/White Leghorn cross chicks that I am looking forward to working with.

What all do you have?


----------



## jennifer

I love those nice blue eggs you have.. I really want some olive eggers. I'm going to hatch some of my eggs in the spring. I have black copper maran, blue copper maran, Colombian rock, buf Orpington, Americana, white star, amber link, GLW,SLW, ..


----------



## jennifer

Just one of each excluding to roosters.. I have a hen away today. She was an old Americana. She laid a giant green egg.. I was also gettin a small green and a blue egg. Today I got one green and one blue. I only have one green/blue layer. I know the Americana lays the blue egg.. I can't figure this out. Who could be laying that small green egg???


----------



## LittleWings

I don't know who out of that bunch would be laying a green egg. Some Ameraucanas lay a greenish egg.


----------



## jennifer

I'm stooped. The amber link lays a brownish pink egg.. I should only get 1 blue egg. No green ones. Weird!!!


----------



## LittleWings

Is the green egg blue on the inside like the Ameraucana?


----------



## LittleWings

Double post


----------



## jennifer

Gosh I never looked! You mean on the inside of the shell?


----------



## LittleWings

Yes. There are two colors of egg shells, white and blue. The rest of the the colors are made by putting a brown coating over a white egg (brown to beige eggs) or brown coating over a blue egg (green, olive, blue/green eggs). The amount of brown put on the egg makes the color lighter or darker.

So if it is a green egg, it should be blue on the inside which means one of your chickens other than the Blue/wheaten have the blue egg gene.


----------



## jennifer

That's so interesting!! Thankyou! I will crack some in the morning for breakfast and take a peak. I had no idea


----------



## jaystyles75

jennifer said:


> My blue/Wheaton lays those nice blue eggs! So pretty!


Love those dark eggs. What breed lays them?


----------



## back2simplelife

Jennifer... what color is it? Maybe this can help ya!


----------



## jennifer

Black copper maran lays those! She's great!


----------



## jennifer

Thanks backtosimplelife.. Cool!


----------



## jennifer

The inside of the green egg is white. The inside of the blue egg is blue..


----------



## LittleWings

Hmmm. As far as I know there is only one color that is applied to an egg shell and that is brown. Not sure how you get green from a white shell. 
Do you have a picture?


----------



## LittleWings

My broody duo's hatch has begun. There were five this morning.


----------



## back2simplelife

Drooling!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## jennifer

How cool !!! I want pics!

Here is the green outer shelled egg cracked showing the inner white shell.. This is next to a white egg for comparison


----------



## back2simplelife

so it doesn't look like this one? http://www.communitychickens.com/2012/08/what-makes-blue-egg-blue.html#.Uji9K3NDvzM


----------



## jennifer

Nope. White on the inside.


----------



## kjohnstone

jennifer said:


> Nope. White on the inside.


The membrane is white, can you pull it away from the shell so we can see the actual shell?


----------



## jennifer

What do you mean??


----------



## jennifer

I see! Yes it's green. Ok so I still don't know who is laying this egg .im going to have to watch them all day


----------



## LittleWings

Heres a few pics of some of the chicks I have right now. Some are from the broody duo, but I hatched the rest.

Black Split Ameraucana, Lavender Ameraucana, Blue Copper Marans, Black Copper Marans, American Game, Lav AM/White Leghorn crosses and Lavender Orpington. Almost done hatching for the year... Yeah, right! lol


----------



## LittleWings

Look at this guy. He has rubbed off all of his head fuzz, eating out of the chick feeder. I have never seen one do this. I'm not sure if he can't see good or what. It is a Lavender Orpington. I'm calling him Dr. Phil.


----------



## jennifer

Omg that's so funny! They are adorable. I wish I could have you send me some but I think my chickens would kill them out there.. I'm going to have my husband build a small tractor that I can raise some babies in in the spring..


----------



## back2simplelife

Oh be still my heart! Dr Phil.. that's a good one!


----------



## jennifer

Still chuckling about that one.. I think you should send it to Ellen and see if she puts it on air.. She would!!!


----------



## LittleWings

I came in today to cool off and Dr Phil was on TV. I had just been looking at that chick and it made me laugh. 

I hope they grow back in, I only have 4 of those Lav Orp chicks and they are DWs project.


----------



## back2simplelife

Does anyone else having laying issues or is it just my gal? Not sure if she stopped laying because someone looked at her wrong (or I accidently stepped on her egg!) or if she has a hidden nest somewhere! Last egg she laid was right in front of the coop door...not like the nesting box like the others! Nothing since. I don't want to lock them up as the grass is finally green and bugs everywhere...but...


----------



## LittleWings

This time of year is not the best for eggs. I haven't gotten an egg from my EEs in weeks. I finally got an egg from an Ameraucana today, first one in a while. For mine it's a combination of the heat, molting, being broody and maybe a little too much FF. They seem to have plumped up a little since starting FF. 

If you looked at me wrong and stepped on one of my eggs, I would hide them too. LOL


----------



## Jim

I guess I should join in here. Yup, slow down, I have one that is reaching 33 weeks( I think the breeder had a wrong date) and still not laying, while mine that I have from my own hatch at at 27 weeks and just started laying!


----------



## kjohnstone

Well, I know where all of my brown-egg layers are laying, now that I found a nest (5 eggs) in the back of my old dead PU (datsun) under the tool box. I still have NO idea if the blue layers are still laying or not, they have just found the best hiding place if they are.


----------



## jaystyles75

My girls have really slowed down! I only have one girl that is still laying almost every day. I bought her as a full ameraucana but her eggs are a very light cream color so I don't know what she is (except my best layer) I have one ameraucana that only layed for about a month, and not one in at least 2 months. My third hasn't layed in about a week. I wasn't going to put a light in the coop, but if I don't start getting more than one egg a day I may have to rethink


----------



## back2simplelife

Interesting! She is a yr old.. was broody earlier but the owner didn't let her hatch any. She took about a month to start laying after I got her, then gave me 4 eggs and now she is done I guess.. sigh.. Just hope that she isn't laying under the house! My EE isn't laying either.. she is a yr and a half.. molted terrible!! Feathers are finally starting to come back so *fingers crossed*


----------



## kjohnstone

Well, I must have a motherlode of blue eggs out there somewhere in their secret nest!!! Somewhere, on some thread, I said my girls weren't doing egg songs. They just had to make a liar out of me, and started doing the egg songs right after, and NEVER from the area of the nests, not any of the girls. I'm still finding all of my brown eggs. I had been out spending time with the girls, had heard the voice of a hawk, did a head-count and couldn't find Hawkeye, one of the Ameraucanas. I figured either the hawk got her or she was in her secret place, and after searching the back yard (1/4 acre, the whole prop house and front yard are 1/3 acre) for over 30 minutes, I gave up and went in the house. About 1/2 hour later, she is screaming the egg song from the inside of my attached garage (which she got into through a hole in the screen door), just to torment me. Before they started free-ranging, I was getting about 4 blue eggs every 3 days, haven't found a one in almost 2 weeks. DARN (and I don't mean my socks!)!!!

Oh yeah, and it frosted early this am here!


----------



## LittleWings

kjohnstone said:


> Well, I must have a motherlode of blue eggs out there somewhere in their secret nest!!! Somewhere, on some thread, I said my girls weren't doing egg songs. They just had to make a liar out of me, and started doing the egg songs right after, and NEVER from the area of the nests, not any of the girls. I'm still finding all of my brown eggs. I had been out spending time with the girls, had heard the voice of a hawk, did a head-count and couldn't find Hawkeye, one of the Ameraucanas. I figured either the hawk got her or she was in her secret place, and after searching the back yard (1/4 acre, the whole prop house and front yard are 1/3 acre) for over 30 minutes, I gave up and went in the house. About 1/2 hour later, she is screaming the egg song from the inside of my attached garage (which she got into through a hole in the screen door), just to torment me. Before they started free-ranging, I was getting about 4 blue eggs every 3 days, haven't found a one in almost 2 weeks. DARN (and I don't mean my socks!)!!!
> 
> Oh yeah, and it frosted early this am here!


Have you found the eggs yet?

Only one of my 5 Ameraucana hens are laying right now and none of my 3 EEs are laying. My one OE that is laying age just started laying again.


----------



## MaransGuy

What would you recommend for me to get out of all the color varieties of Ameraucanas or EEs or OEs? It gets very hot so I would want it to be good in the heat and I need them to be hardy. Any suggestions?


----------



## LittleWings

MaransGuy said:


> What would you recommend for me to get out of all the color varieties of Ameraucanas or EEs or OEs? It gets very hot so I would want it to be good in the heat and I need them to be hardy. Any suggestions?


 My Ameraucanas seem to handle the heat as well as any of my other LF breeds. It gets in the 100s here and the most I have had to do is put a fan on them.

As far as color, it really doesn't matter I don't think. Ameraucanas come in 8 colors. black, blue, blue wheaten, brown red, buff, silver, wheaten, and white...Which ever one you like.  I picked Lavenders because they are new and I like Blue. Lavs are not recognized by the APA yet and are still a work in progress. Sticking with one of the standard colors would be an easier way to go. They would be the hardiest.

EEs and OEs can be any color. That is one of the cool things about them. They're like a box of chocolates. 

http://www.chickenforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=73502#http://www.chickenforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=73502#


----------



## back2simplelife

I am not as south as LW.. so I don't have as much of his humidity.. but it does get HOT. My Amers and EE's did fine! Even the one who refuses to put her feet in the water survived with flying colors. I did hook up a misting system for them which I did because they were only in a coop (no run and is enclosed with vents.. not just wire like most around here). I put it up around the outside then had a much smaller fan than LW has blowing the mist in. That $17 dropped the temps about 10 degrees! My gals are spoiled though.. they love putting their feet in ice water (alll but one EE.. lol)so I gave them frozen 2 liter bottles in a feed pan full of water in the morning and brought it back in at night. And of course watermelon and frozen treats! lol I honestly think my black birds (like my BCM, Aust, ect) had a harder summer than my muffs and beards! Thought we were going to loose one from the flock I watch over in fact!


----------



## MaransGuy

My favorite color variety is BBS. I like the plain old EEs as well though.


----------



## LittleWings

I have Black splits and Lavenders. Two Lavenders don't make a Splash like 2 Blues do.

I like my EEs too. They lay bigger eggs on average and don't have to be perfect to be what they are.


----------



## MaransGuy

Lavenders breed true?


----------



## LittleWings

Yes. Two Lavs make 100% Lavs.


----------



## Shann0

Hey all, was just browsing your thread and looking at y'all's pics. I have an "Americauna" (as he was labeled at TS) I thought he was a hen of course at first but I'm wrong. He looks different from the pictures y'all have of yours. Does he look like he's an Americauna?

Thanks!
Shannon


----------



## LittleWings

Hi Shannon. That is an EE. If you get one from a feed store or TSC it is not a purebred Ameraucana. They are EEs from hatcheries. Hatcheries sell them as Americaunas so the feed store sells them as Americaunas. Real Ameraucanas are only available from breeders. 
My EEs were sold to me as Ameraucanas and I had them for months before I realized there was a difference and mine were EEs and not Ameraucanas.
He is a good looking guy! 
Here is a link that will help with the differences in Ameraucanas, EEs and Araucanas.
http://www.backyardpoultrymag.com/2-3/john_w_blehm/


----------



## LittleWings

He does look close to a wheaten. Do you have better pics? His legs should be a slate color.


----------



## kjohnstone

Shann0 said:


> Hey all, was just browsing your thread and looking at y'all's pics. I have an "Americauna" (as he was labeled at TS) I thought he was a hen of course at first but I'm wrong. He looks different from the pictures y'all have of yours. Does he look like he's an Americauna?
> 
> Thanks!
> Shannon


Just a clue, if you are being sold an "Americauna", you are being sold a big question mark, since as a breed it does not exist. Also, when you buy from any stores, since they buy from hatcheries that can handle large hatchings for little price, you again are taking your chances. I say this because I bought my flock of pullets from Murdochs where there were also such labelings. 4 Amber-Whites, which were as labeled, 2 Australorps, again as labeled, and 2 Ameraucanas, which were mis-labeled "Araucanas". My trick to remembering the proper way to spell Ameraucanas is to remember that "Araucana"s is the source breed for blue eggs, and just add "me" after the first letter, so that you get A-me-raucanas. During the chick-sale months at Murdochs, they had all three, the "araucanas" who weren't, "ameraucanas" and "americaunas" came later, after I already had my flock. Of my two who I see as being ameraucanas, one is a blue-wheaton with a gorgeous beard and muff, and the other is buff with blue under showing as a dark gray beard and running as wide, blue, lengthwise stripes on flight-feathers and tail, also having an iris defect. (Both of these are pictured on the first page of this thread, and the blue-wheaton has grown bigger beard/muffs since those were taken). Now, don't get me wrong, I got some pretty good birds from Murdochs, and I love what I have, and all that I bought that were labeled "pullets" WERE pullets, also the two Aussies that I bought as straight-run were pullets (making me VERY happy)...It's just that they depend on the hatchery for breed labeling, and the hatchery may not care....


----------



## shellielou28

Hey I got these 2 chickens about 3 weeks ago they were laying when I got them but now they are not . I'm not sure what kind they are . They are very flighty and scared all the time !


----------



## MaransGuy

Do you ever have to breed in another color to keep their color the same like you do with BBS Ameraucanas?


----------



## LittleWings

shellielou28 said:


> Hey I got these 2 chickens about 3 weeks ago they were laying when I got them but now they are not . I'm not sure what kind they are . They are very flighty and scared all the time !


Those are EEs. Mine are very flighty and scared too. I think in general, the breed is that way. 
They will start laying again when they get used to the new place.

I love the light colored one! Did they both lay blue eggs?


----------



## jaystyles75

I bought this "ameraucana" however she lays a very beautiful light cream colored egg. Just enough cream so it's not white. Soooo, not an ameraucana. She is my best layer tho, & very sweet


----------



## jaystyles75

This is my other ameraucana I got the same day from the same place. She was a great layer for about three weeks, but she hasn't layed since about July. She also has crooked toes which I didn't notice til I got her home. She was laying blue eggs for the couple she gave me


----------



## LittleWings

MaransGuy said:


> Do you ever have to breed in another color to keep their color the same like you do with BBS Ameraucanas?


No, they breed true. You do need to go back to Blacks or have Blacks in your breeding program to get the best body type and feathering in your Lavenders. Right now all of my Lavender chicks come from two pens. One has a Lavender roo over Black Split hens. The other is a Black Split roo over Lavender hens. I get 50% Lavender and 50% Black Split chicks from both pens. Next year I will have a Lav/Lav pen that will give 100% Lav chicks and a Black Split/Black Split pen that will give 25% pure Black, 50% Black Splits and 25% Lavender chicks.
Look on page 3 of this thread. There are punnett squares that show how to do it.


----------



## LittleWings

jaystyles75 said:


> View attachment 12834
> 
> 
> This is my other ameraucana I got the same day from the same place. She was a great layer for about three weeks, but she hasn't laid since about July. She also has crooked toes which I didn't notice til I got her home. She was laying blue eggs for the couple she gave me


I haven't gotten any eggs from my EEs for weeks. Mine laid well through the winter last year. They did better than my Ameraucanas. Yours will start up again sooner or later. They might go through a molt first.

Every time I get a light colored EE like that, it turns out to be a male. I'll keep trying.


----------



## LittleWings

jaystyles75 said:


> View attachment 12833
> 
> 
> I bought this "ameraucana" however she lays a very beautiful light cream colored egg. Just enough cream so it's not white. Soooo, not an ameraucana. She is my best layer tho, & very sweet


If the egg shell is blue on the inside she is an EE. She sure looks like she would lay blue eggs. If they aren't blue inside she isn't an Ameraucana or EE. 
Ameraucanas are an established breed with 8 colors. If it is not one of those colors but still carries the blue egg gene, it is an EE. EEs have many other breeds bred into them. They are basically mutts. Please don't take that wrong. My EEs are mutts too. Thats why they aren't a breed of their own, they don't breed true. They can't breed true because there are too many genes involved. Thats why their eggs can be any color from Olive to green to blue.


----------



## Shann0

LittleWings said:


> He does look close to a wheaten. Do you have better pics? His legs should be a slate color.


Littlewings, is this directed at me? I can take some better pics if so.


----------



## LittleWings

Shann0 said:


> Littlewings, is this directed at me? I can take some better pics if so.


Yes. Please do. I have only had personal experience with the Black and Lavender but he looks a lot like a Wheaten to me.


----------



## Shann0

Ok I will take some more pics when I get home today!


----------



## jaystyles75

LittleWings said:


> If the egg shell is blue on the inside she is an EE. She sure looks like she would lay blue eggs. If they aren't blue inside she isn't an Ameraucana or EE. Ameraucanas are an established breed with 8 colors. If it is not one of those colors but still carries the blue egg gene, it is an EE. EEs have many other breeds bred into them. They are basically mutts. Please don't take that wrong. My EEs are mutts too. Thats why they aren't a breed of their own, they don't breed true. They can't breed true because there are too many genes involved. Thats why their eggs can be any color from Olive to green to blue.


They are not blue on the inside. Very strange.


----------



## LittleWings

jaystyles75 said:


> They are not blue on the inside. Very strange.


It happens. With a pea comb and slate colored legs, I would have bet she would have laid a blue egg. And lost.


----------



## jaystyles75

LittleWings said:


> It happens. With a pea comb and slate colored legs, I would have bet she would have laid a blue egg. And lost.


She's a mutant haha! But a good layer


----------



## LittleWings

jaystyles75 said:


> She's a mutant haha! But a good layer


Is that your roo in the background of the first picture you posted? I love his beard!


----------



## jaystyles75

LittleWings said:


> Is that your roo in the background of the first picture you posted? I love his beard!


Yes! He's a salmon favorelle


----------



## back2simplelife

they are both beautiful! Think I am the odd ball out here.. my EE's are SUPER friendly.. rather overly to be honest.. like if you are sitting giving them treats they jump on your head! lol totally love them though!


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> they are both beautiful! Think I am the odd ball out here.. my EE's are SUPER friendly.. rather overly to be honest.. like if you are sitting giving them treats they jump on your head! lol totally love them though!


It's because you're so sweet it rubs off on them 
I don't mess with mine too much except to check them out once in a while.


----------



## Shann0

LittleWings said:


> He does look close to a wheaten. Do you have better pics? His legs should be a slate color.


Roger the Rooster close up


----------



## back2simplelife

LittleWings said:


> It's because you're so sweet it rubs off on them
> I don't mess with mine too much except to check them out once in a while.


Aww shucks.. LOL  
3 babies in the bator! Crappy first run but.. 3 were moving around last night!!!! I am SO stoked!! Sadly none of my Amers/Blue copper marans mix made it. Not too sure if they were fertile :-(


----------



## LittleWings

Shann0 said:


> Roger the Rooster close up


He looks like an EE to me. Still a good looking guy! 

This is a wheaten roo. http://ameraucana.org/scrapbook.html


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> Aww shucks.. LOL
> 3 babies in the bator! Crappy first run but.. 3 were moving around last night!!!! I am SO stoked!! Sadly none of my Amers/Blue copper marans mix made it. Not too sure if they were fertile :-(


Oh well, you have learned a lot and your hatches will get better.

Did you get started on a hatcher yet? I forgot to mention how much cleaner your incubator will stay when you don't hatch in it. Hatching is messy. With a separate hatcher you don't have to clean the bator after every hatch, you can just keep adding eggs and taking them out and into the hatcher when its time.


----------



## back2simplelife

That I have!! I knew the first batch was cooked :-( The digital thermometers were way off.. BOTH of them! So they were actually sitting there at 106 or 110 for way too long :-(
So we have 3 out of 6 developing.. which I never checked the fertility before so.. wishful thinking got them in there and I got lucky with the 3! lol
I did have a lot of those spots! Can't remember the name..NO idea why! I cleaned everything real well, gave new bedding to the new boxes and still getting them! I have got to figure that out! I am getting nervous getting close to lock down time though. Some ppl say this, others say that.. my head is spinning! My eggs are being sent on Weds and I can NOT mess those up! I was lucky enough to get the last dozen of assorted before she culls and turns out.. come spring she is cutting back on breeds to only two! So lots riding on them! It's up to the ladies, but.. hopefully some Amers in them!
I thought about that! That mixed with the fact if I just keep running it, less adjustments to regulate it! It is soo touchy though! I check it at least 20 times a day! 
We are starting it tonight so.. fingers crossed!!


----------



## back2simplelife

Shann0 said:


> Roger the Rooster close up


He's so beautiful!


----------



## LittleWings

Shann0 said:


> Roger the Rooster close up


I just realized you are in Gainesville. If you want purebred Ameraucanas, Paul Smith lives there. He is one of the top breeders of Ameraucanas and has several colors. I bought some chicks from him last spring.


----------



## Shann0

Oh I would be very interested. I guess I don't know of him. 

Shannon


----------



## LittleWings

This should be a link to his page. It has an email address for him. He is super nice.
http://www.ameraucana.org/PaulS.html Good luck.


----------



## Shann0

Thank you Littlewings! I'll check it out.


----------



## kjohnstone

Before you say that the blue eggs are white inside, make sure that you have pulled away the white membrane from the inside of the shell. The actual shell material would have to be blue throughout in order to be blue on the outside.


----------



## LittleWings

My Lavender roo with his beard picked out, by the hens. They have been doing it since I started using fermented feed.


----------



## back2simplelife

LittleWings said:


> My Lavender roo with his beard picked out, by the hens. They have been doing it since I started using fermented feed.


awww He is still BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Shae4556

Nice snapshots.


----------



## Shann0

LittleWings said:


> He looks like an EE to me. Still a good looking guy!  This is a wheaten roo. http://ameraucana.org/scrapbook.html


 Littlewings, So an EE is a type of ameraucana? Just trying to clarify. I tried to follow the link you gave me awhile back on identifying the types but I couldn't get it to work. Thanks.


----------



## avis67

Shann0 said:


> Littlewings, So an EE is a type of ameraucana? Just trying to clarify. I tried to follow the link you gave me awhile back on identifying the types but I couldn't get it to work. Thanks.


An Easter Eggers is not a type of Ameraucana. Easter Eggers (EEs) are usually an Ameraucana mix that has the blue egg gene, they lay from blue to olive colored eggs. Though sometimes when they are bred out too much they will lay brown and white eggs. Try and see if the link LittleWings gave you works, it has more information on EEs, Ameraucanas, and Aracaunas 3 chickens that are commonly confused with together.


----------



## Shann0

avis67 said:


> An Easter Eggers is not a type of Ameraucana. Easter Eggers (EEs) are usually an Ameraucana mix that has the blue egg gene, they lay from blue to olive colored eggs. Though sometimes when they are bred out too much they will lay brown and white eggs. Try and see if the link LittleWings gave you works, it has more information on EEs, Ameraucanas, and Aracaunas 3 chickens that are commonly confused with together.


Thanks so much! I'll try the link again from my desktop.


----------



## Shae4556

avis67 said:


> An Easter Eggers is not a type of Ameraucana. Easter Eggers (EEs) are usually an Ameraucana mix that has the blue egg gene, they lay from blue to olive colored eggs. Though sometimes when they are bred out too much they will lay brown and white eggs. Try and see if the link LittleWings gave you works, it has more information on EEs, Ameraucanas, and Aracaunas 3 chickens that are commonly confused with together.


thanks for your reply ...!


----------



## LittleWings

Shann0 said:


> Littlewings, So an EE is a type of ameraucana? Just trying to clarify. I tried to follow the link you gave me awhile back on identifying the types but I couldn't get it to work. Thanks.


Shannon, I'm sorry I didn't see this back when it was posted. I hope you got the link to work. 
Did you ever get hold of Paul Smith? I heard he still has some chicks available for spring orders.


----------



## Jim

Hey LW, my Paul Msith Ameraucanas are now laying, well, two are. I have a lavender roo over 4 blk hens, all bought from Cindy Alutman from Paul's stock, if ya ever have anyone looking.


----------



## LittleWings

Jim said:


> Hey LW, my Paul Msith Ameraucanas are now laying, well, two are. I have a lavender roo over 4 blk hens, all bought from Cindy Alutman from Paul's stock, if ya ever have anyone looking.


Will do. 
Mine are laying well too. I am keeping most of the Lavender chicks but have some Black splits. Are you selling your Lavs?


----------



## kjohnstone

My Ameraucanas have just come back into lay, after 2-3 months of no blue eggs (my Australorps and Amber-Whites slowed down just a tad, but never stopped). Got 1 blue egg Sat and was trying to figure out which girl, got another Sun morning, was still wondering which girl until I got a second Sun afternoon, when I knew it was both. They think it is Spring, what with the days in 30's and 40's and nights above 0, they are feeling spry. Threw a head of purple cabbage out to them all yesterday, it's gone already. For those who weren't here yet or don't remember me (I've been a bit quiet through the winter), I have "Hawkeye", a blue-wheaten hen and "Trouble", oh, what do I call her color -- my best description would be a buff-wheaton splash with charcoal gray beard and muffs and blue-silver under (and on tail and wing-feathers). (She is my avatar here, but was less than six months when I took that pic, and her color seems to have evolved). I stopped the FF for the winter, especially when it was so cold that it would have frozen in minutes. I will start it again soon. We have a small feed place here that is fairly new, mom-and-pop type place, which formulates its own layer feeds in addition to carrying some name brands, and it hasn't been processed into pellets or granules, just roughly ground up, so will be perfect for making FF mash. Not having to pay for the processing that is undone by the FF method. So sensible.

Too bad I can't have a roo, it would be soo cool to bring in Lavender and make babies. Just to see what they would look like!


----------



## LittleWings

Here are some fresh pics of a few of my Lavenders and Black splits.


----------



## kjohnstone

Beautiful. Would a lav-wheaten be possible in a blue-wheaten/lav mixup (after a couple of generations of work?)


----------



## LittleWings

I don't think so but I really suck at genetics. I think the blue gene works differently than the lav gene. Lavender is recessive and takes two copies to express, so either the lavender wouldn't show at all, or they would be all lavender after a few generations, one of the two. 
Maybe someone better in genetics can help out.


----------



## MaransGuy

They are just beautiful LittleWings!


----------



## LittleWings

MaransGuy said:


> They are just beautiful LittleWings!


Thanks MG!


----------



## Gd4sumthn

I have two of these, pretty browns and reds...why does one have the little fluffy feathers on her cheeks and her sister has none?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MaransGuy

They're probably Easter Eggers. Many people sell them as Ameraucanas, but they aren't. Some Easter Eggers have beards and some don't, and some of them have tails and some don't. They are all different.


----------



## back2simplelife

Alright ya'll... been it's been awhile. What is the average laying age or your gals? Are they later than other breeds? Our chicks are now 20 weeks! NO idea where the time went!


----------



## Jim

I find EE and Ameraucana to be mostly late bloomers! 33 weeks on average. 


Jim


----------



## LittleWings

I have a pullet that just started at 24 weeks. Hopefully springtime will give yours a jump start.


----------



## back2simplelife

That would be nice! These ones will be 20 weeks tomorrow. How I got so lucky with them, I have no idea! 2 roos and 4 pullets! The Marans and crossed.. another story.. hahaaa


----------



## kjohnstone

My 2 Ameraucanas started laying at 6 months, so that would be 26 weeks.


----------



## back2simplelife

Thanks ya'll! Another question.. my two lil guys are getting some funky coloring.. getting a lil nervous! Does anyone here have a Blue/Black split Roo? They are getting some white-ish leekage on their wings yet the pullets have none! Will try to get some pics. Hoping they are good enough quality to breed back to the Amers girls and not just be EE or OE roos. They are "suppose" to be from her show quality pen.


----------



## back2simplelife

ok.. here is one. The other refused to come out as it's sprinkling.. lol but they both are looking the same. After getting black copper marans from what were suppose to be blue/black/splash I am really questioning these! (not to mention 6 roos out of 6 chicks!) I am a lil hesitant to post them on the BYC threads as the breeder is active there. So your opinion.. are they blue/black amers or EEers? I tried to google Blue Black Splash 20 week old roos but having no luck on pics. Excuse the mess.. in the middle of building a new coop/run and feeding FF time was hours ago, although they don't think so.


----------



## LittleWings

Is that white? It looks more gold colored on my screen. I don't think it should be there which ever color it is if he is from a BBS pen. They should either be solid Black, Blue with Black or Splash. None of them should have gold. Gold is probably the base color and is leaking through. 

When you do a search, do one color at a time, Black, Blue or Splash.


----------



## back2simplelife

yeah, it's like a creamy color. The only pics I am finding are of Easter Eggers! I can not tell you how frustrated I am right now!


----------



## LittleWings

I have a Black, split to Lavender cockerel that is purebred (If you consider Lavender an AM and not an EE. I personally consider them unrecognized Ameraucana) if you are interested. He is about 15 weeks old. He is from the same pen as the Black split roo I posted pics of on page 8.


----------



## back2simplelife

Oh how I wish you weren't so far away!!! That mixed with trying to finish our coop so we can move I can't see up getting away for a day to get down there  You don't happen to be heading up this way anytime soon do ya? We should have just gone down your way in the first place! REALLY kicking myself!


----------



## LittleWings

Wasn't planning a trip up that way. I don't get out much. My chickens get upset if I am gone too long.  I'm not getting rid of him just yet so let me know if you change your mind.


----------



## back2simplelife

TOTALLY understand there.. LOL Your not? ok.. will give you a shout after we get the coop finished and moved in to see if you are willing to part with him still. He is straight black, right? no gold leakage? hahaa


----------



## LittleWings

He is a Black Split. His dad was Lavender and mom was a Black Split. He is black but also carries a recessive lavender gene. If he were bred to a pure black, all of the offspring would be black but 50% would be pure black and 50% would be black splits. If you bred him to a black split, 25% would be Lavender, 25% pure black and 50% black splits. You would not be able to tell the blacks and black splits apart without test breeding them. 
What color are your hens?


----------



## back2simplelife

I have one wheaten hen and 4 (suppose to be) blue split black pullets


----------



## LittleWings

If you want to breed BBS then I don't think my roo is what you need. Mine carries a lavender gene that is recessive and your hens carry a blue gene which is dominant. I think the Lav and blue genes together would just muddy the waters. If you just want blue egg layers it will be fine but if you want to breed purebreds of Wheaten, BBS or Lavender, then you have to get matching pairs.
Lavender and Splash are not recognized by the APA yet and I'm not sure if they will ever accept Splash but I think Lavender will be as soon as someone can decide what to call them, Lavender or Self Blue. The APA wants to call them Self Blue and the ABC wants them called Lavender. I hope they are called Lavenders because I think it just sounds prettier. 
I have a feeling your roo is from a Blue/Blue breeding. One out of four offspring will be Black and the Blacks produced are not the most desirable Blacks for breeding and the breeder you got them from knows this. They are in it for the Blues and Splashes. IMO


----------



## back2simplelife

LittleWings said:


> If you want to breed BBS then I don't think my roo is what you need. Mine carries a lavender gene that is recessive and your hens carry a blue gene which is dominant. I think the Lav and blue genes together would just muddy the waters. If you just want blue egg layers it will be fine but if you want to breed purebreds of Wheaten, BBS or Lavender, then you have to get matching pairs.
> Lavender and Splash are not recognized by the APA yet and I'm not sure if they will ever accept Splash but I think Lavender will be as soon as someone can decide what to call them, Lavender or Self Blue. The APA wants to call them Self Blue and the ABC wants them called Lavender. I hope they are called Lavenders because I think it just sounds prettier.
> I have a feeling your roo is from a Blue/Blue breeding. One out of four offspring will be Black and the Blacks produced are not the most desirable Blacks for breeding and the breeder you got them from knows this. They are in it for the Blues and Splashes. IMO


She sold them to me as "Purebreed Black Amers". That is what I thought they were for almost 20 weeks! After the leakage started showing I started digging into her projects I came to the conclusion that more than likely.. they are from Blue/Black breeding. (She raises both Lav and Blue/Black). To be honest, all I really know as of right now is that they were raised from a broody! I will have to give her a call to know for sure.


----------



## LittleWings

In the breeders defense they might be purebred blacks. Ameraucana are pretty new and if you breed them for show quality, you have to cull them hard. Leakage is one of the many things you cull for. Leakage is something that takes a little while to show and you can't see it as a chick. Show quality are rare and good quality are hard to find. 

I would call them and double check just to see what you have and give them feedback on their birds. If they are pure blacks and that's what you want to breed, then I would try to find a pure black roo and go from there.


----------



## back2simplelife

Thanks LW. Calling now. I know she has been breeding chickens for many many years and she is not new to the show world. When we got them, I wasn't picky with color! I love both blues and blacks (of all breeds) I realize that you may get one good bird out of like 100 so I get that.. but it's such odd leakage for her pens. After trying sooo hard to find actual Amers here and not Easter Eggers, I am crushed! I just wanted a decent Amer roo to cover some Amer pullets.. blue or black.. color didn't matter since they are SO hard to find here. ugh just ugh

Ok, just called her and she played completely dumb. "I don't know what happened" She said she does not have any Easter Eggers anymore so it couldn't have been a mix up with the eggs. And does not have that problem with HER chicks. We told her how out of the 6 BBS marans, all 6 are roos and that only 2 are splash.. the others are all copper! She says she has no idea how that happened that she has never had either issue with any of her chicks! So.. guess I am screwed and letting her know did nothing. I know if I was the breeder, I would def want to know the outcome of my birds.. and if it was something huge like this,, I would do my best to try to fix it (or at least be honest!).. Now we have a bunch of roos that our local (even tried Bryan/College Station) feed stores will not take.


----------



## LittleWings

You should contact Paul Smith and see if he has a Black or Blue roo. He is heavy into chick season right now but he might have one he would sell. He is in Gainesville. Super nice people. It would be worth the trip.


----------



## back2simplelife

Sadly I have to get rid of these 11 roos before I take on anymore. Moving next weekend so that means 3 bigger coops and I can do some deep thinking on if I should just sell all these off and start over or try to make the best out of some of the ones we have. I see no where I can upload these pics for her to see and she does not reply to emails (only phone) so I guess posting them on her facebook page (which she hasn't posted on in a year) was the best I can do. She totally acted like she didn't believe us! We spent a pretty penny on all these and I am pretty upset with her reply. Honesty goes a long way! I would really hate to see others get zapped into this like we did! Rather odd that BOTH roos have same pattern/leakage.. this can't be a rare thing! (although I am sure they already have, I can't find any bad words about her!)


----------



## GratefulGirl

LW I finally figured out how to add my location to the map. Yay! Backtosimplelife - we live quite close to each other. Maybe we can carpool a trip to LW's sometime. I would like to add to my flock at some point.


----------



## back2simplelife

GratefulGirl said:


> LW I finally figured out how to add my location to the map. Yay! Backtosimplelife - we live quite close to each other. Maybe we can carpool a trip to LW's sometime. I would like to add to my flock at some point.


We do? Oh how I don't know Texas.. lol I would totally LOVE that! *runs off to look at mapquest* lol


----------



## back2simplelife

I think my marker got moved again. We are up north more.. will change it when I am at the PC. Think you are about half way to LW for me


----------



## GratefulGirl

back2simplelife said:


> I think my marker got moved again. We are up north more.. will change it when I am at the PC. Think you are about half way to LW for me


Well, if nothing else you could travel here and then I could drive us in to LW's place from here. Break up the drive a little bit at least? Anywho it is something to consider!


----------



## back2simplelife

That would be awesome!!


----------



## LittleWings

GratefulGirl said:


> LW I finally figured out how to add my location to the map. Yay! Backtosimplelife - we live quite close to each other. Maybe we can carpool a trip to LW's sometime. I would like to add to my flock at some point.





back2simplelife said:


> That would be awesome!!


OK no excuses then. Y'all are welcome anytime.

GratefulGirl, I still owe you a pullet. I am just getting going good with spring breeding. Hens going broody and incubator acting crazy got me off to a slow start.
I have a broody hen that is hatching now. There are already 4 black split chicks. You can have one of these when I can sex them if you want. I don't have any older ones.

back2simplelife, I'm sorry you have to deal with all those roos. I guess fatten them up and send them to freezer camp.
Let me know if you want this roo. I'll hang on to him for a while if you do. He is a little young yet to tell if if he is worthy of breeding anyway. So far he looks pretty good. I would only get him if you want to breed Lavenders, not to breed to your BBS hens.


----------



## back2simplelife

Sounds good! Let me get moved this weekend.. I will know more then... we are finishing the coop Fri and moving sat so my mind is completely boggled! Lavenders are my first love I just couldn't find any so I settled for blues.. sigh. I am still debating if I want to keep one of these EE roos to cover my 3 Marans pullets and then the one marans splash roo who is showing no copper, over these 4 BB Amers I am too afraid to breed the blacks together. So it's either that or my splash roo over all 7. I would LOVE your roo, I really need some girls for him though! I am sure he's too good just to use for olive eggers! Know of a couple girls I could get him? You and the breeder I got these from are the only two I know/have communicated with that have Lavs or splits. We are still trying to finish up their coop.. that one will take a lil longer as we are just doing 3 big ones to get them all there.. after we get settled a lil, the smaller pens will be our focus. I swear it's the fact they insisted on making them 8 foot tall that is taking so long.. lol. Now transporting 40 chickens.. that will be the fun part..hahaaa
These guys are all HUGE so I really don't think they will need fattened up anymore.. lol we just really need to make up our minds!


----------



## GratefulGirl

LittleWings said:


> OK no excuses then. Y'all are welcome anytime.
> 
> GratefulGirl, I still owe you a pullet. I am just getting going good with spring breeding. Hens going broody and incubator acting crazy got me off to a slow start.
> I have a broody hen that is hatching now. There are already 4 black split chicks. You can have one of these when I can sex them if you want. I don't have any older ones.
> 
> back2simplelife, I'm sorry you have to deal with all those roos. I guess fatten them up and send them to freezer camp.
> Let me know if you want this roo. I'll hang on to him for a while if you do. He is a little young yet to tell if if he is worthy of breeding anyway. So far he looks pretty good. I would only get him if you want to breed Lavenders, not to breed to your BBS hens.


Sounds good LW. I will take a roo as well & you know perfection is not an issue for me! Becky


----------



## BamaChicks

These are my 2 Ameraucana chicks I got yesterday. They are Henny and Jackie. I'm so excited to finally have them!!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

Those are cute chicks. They are not Ameraucanas though, they are Easter Eggers. I have both and like them equally. Hatcheries and feed stores mis-label them as Ameraucanas when they are not. My first EEs were sold to me as Ameraucanas. You will enjoy them just as much and they will probably lay bigger eggs and lay them more often than a purebred AM.


----------



## chickenmommy

I got three chicks from ts that were labeled amercaunas but I've learned that that pretty much means that they r Easter eggers. Are they any tricks of sexing them based on their color? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

Yep, if you get them from TSC, feed stores or hatcheries, you can pretty much bet they are EEs. 

I'm not good a sexing them by color. From my experience the lighter ones are usually males though.


----------



## BamaChicks

Oh well. I adore them whatever breed. A good friend owns a feed store and has ordered some Ameracaunas as well as some type
of Wyandotte and some Cuckoo
Marans. She had me make a list of what color eggs I want and what type of chicks. I get first choice. I can't wait. We've got 12 standard size and 4 bantams. We want a total of 20 standard size for now. We have several that we have no clue what they are but they are just as loved as the others. They already will come up to is and love to sit on our shoulders and arms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

BamaChicks, if you could talk to your friend about the differences in Ameraucanas and Easter Eggers it would help a lot of people like us that were sold EEs and told they are Ameraucanas. Your friend may not know there is a difference because she orders Ameraucanas from the hatchery and thats what she thinks she gets. Almost everyone that buys chicks from her thinks they are taking home Ameraucanas. I have talked to the people at both feed stores I go to and they both act like they can't comprehend it and keep selling them as Ameraucana like they don't know the difference. They sell more chicks calling them Ameraucana instead of EE. Some people take it pretty hard when they find out and get angry at the messenger but if the hatcheries would stop lying about it and sending it downhill from there people wouldn't have to be told.

Again there is nothing wrong with EEs. They are a wonderful and fun breed. If you just want them for the pretty eggs, you will enjoy them more than purebred Ameraucanas.

This is a link on the differences in Ameraucana and EEs.

http://www.backyardpoultrymag.com/2-3/john_w_blehm/


----------



## BamaChicks

Thank you!! I didn't get these two for her. I just talked to her on the phone and she explained the difference between the two to me. So I feel sure she will sell us the true Ameracaunas. I'm perfectly happy with my EEs though. They have plenty of character. I'm mainly interested in the colored eggs. Other than the bantams, we aren't planning on hatching any chicks out at least for
the time being. Thanks so much for the link. We are just learning and need all of the help we can get. We have read up a lot on raising chicks prior to getting them but I am overwhelmed by all of the different breeds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

back2simplelife said:


> TOTALLY understand there.. LOL Your not? ok.. will give you a shout after we get the coop finished and moved in to see if you are willing to part with him still. He is straight black, right? no gold leakage? hahaa


Here he is.

See, no leakage. LOL


----------



## back2simplelife

Oh he is beautiful LW!!! I seem to be having like a white leakage on one and darker almost gold on the other :-( Clearly both EEs.. sigh.. I really wish she would have just been honest so I could understand HOW this happened not to mention.. if they even have any blue in their genes! I noticed when we were moving them that one of my pullets has a golden feather! We are rethinking everything so I need to talk with ya when I can keep my eyes open enough to type. I do not recommend moving and building a 160 square foot coop at the same time.. I am shattered!


----------

